# O/T: Flu



##  (Dec 28, 2005)

Has anyone else had the hideous flu goingaround? I was so sick yesterday! It was terrible I was throwing up, hadthe chills then got really hot, and pretty much couldn'tmove. I had to callmy mother-in-law to come pick upmy son because I just couldn't do anything.

After my husband got off work and picked up our son, when they got homeI wanted a hug but my husband told our son that he couldn't give me ahug because I was sick. All I got was a handshake! Then hewent off to wash his hands! That was good though of myhusband to do that, but I needed a hug 

I feel a lot better today, mostly weak feeling like I can't stand upfor a long time. At least everything is staying downnow. HopefullyI can make it back to work tomorrow.

I know some co-workers that have had it way worse. My boss was inurgent care over the weekend. I am wondering if the flu shotI got helped so it didn't become as bad as it could have.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm just starting to get over it. Iwas couch-bound Friday through Christmas. Jasonwoke up with a sore throat this morning. It's a bad one.


----------



##  (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard from a lot of people that it startedout for them with a sore throat. I still don't have that. Iwould have prefered it to throwing up, that's for sure.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you had a stomach bug. Those are no fun. Hope you feel all better soon. 

If it was the flu, you'd still becrazy sick.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Dale has had the flu. It's is awful. I'm so glad I haven't gotten it yet.

I hope everyone that has it gets to feeling better soon. It's nasty stuff.

Tina


----------



## sunnybunny (Dec 28, 2005)

I left work last Monday with a sore throat. By mid-afternoon I was bed-ridden, with awful bone aches and chills.

I was in bed for a full 30 hours. 

I still have what feels like a head cold now, and it's been over a week. 

My hubby and daughter didn't catch it, thank goodness.


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 28, 2005)

Yuck! I feel so bad for you. I myself have neverhad it, but I do know several people who have had it in years past. Ihope that you feel better soon! I have heard that getting a flu shotwill lessen the severity of the flu even if it doesn't prevent it.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 28, 2005)

The flu is absolutely terrible :X

I am so sorry you are feeling under the weather.

The best you can do is drink clear fluids and light foods toastcrackers and def. no dairy.. that will not help you to get rid of themucous.

theres really no medicine to take to get rid of it, but you can treatsymptoms with things like tylenol and mucinex, a assorted cough syrups.Also if you are getting the chills/hot flashes keep your house at abalmy 65 and sleep with an electric blanket or just extra blankets soas soon as you feel hot you can crank it up or throw it off.

I despise flu shots ! I was forced to get one once and I dont know ifit was b/c i was already sick, but I got a full blown case of the flufrom it.

also..flu shots are not a good idea ... flu virus mutates and adapts soquickly that vaccines will never keep up and by vaccinating it justmakes worse versions of the flu stick around ....that being said anyoneover the age of 60 should have one b/c they have a weaker immune systemand would not make that great of an effect to put selective pressure onthe flue virus


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 28, 2005)

Tiff you are sooo right!

My whole life i was sick once a year, like normal. Then about 4 yearsago i got the flu shot. BIG MISTAKE! i got really sick from it, andsince then, got really bad cold/flu 3 or 4 times a year. i had a fluthis summer, knocked me flat out for a week. needless to say i am NEVERhaving a flu shot again.


ps-Zakfoxmom hope your feeling better soon. Tylenol Flu is great.


----------



## JBC (Dec 29, 2005)

It might be a little late, but I found awonderful product ... my whole family has been coughing and sneezing,but since I started taking this 1-2 times a day I've managed to avoidwhatever it is they have ... that along with frequent spraying ofLysal. LOL

I first found it at a local Walgreens, also at Trader Joes, WinnCo andat Safeway ... Walgreens and Trader Joes was the cheepest. There areother varieties too.

Joyce





*Emer'gen-C:  SuperOrange* 









*Super Orange Emer'gen-C fizzes inwater to furnish 1,000 mg of Vitamin C with 32 different mineralcomplexes plus B Vitamins. Sweetened with Fructose for Quick Energywith Staying Power.

Code: 46 - 36 packets in box.*


----------



##  (Dec 29, 2005)

Just woke up with a woozy stomach, headache, anda slight sore throat. My alarm goes off soon so I will juststay up and have a little bit of milk and watch cnn.

This better go awaybecause hubby and I have a date nightdinner tonight. The monkey is away so mommy and daddy andgoing to play. :hearts:


----------



## Lissa (Dec 29, 2005)

I feel sick again today. I hope this isn't another flu.


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 29, 2005)

Fortunately I haven't been sick yet, but almosteveryone in my department has. Of course I stocked up on"Airborne" before the cold weather got here. I just drinksome when I've been hanging around sick people and so far so good.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 29, 2005)

The one year I got flu shot, I got sick with the flu, so I don't think I'll be getting it again.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2005)

We had the stomach bug going around atwork. I never got the throwing up portion of it all, but I'vebeen nauseous for like 2 weeks off and on. I can't decide ifI'm just going to fight it or if it's still out to get me. 

Now I think I'm getting a sinus infection....oh the joys of working with kids. :disgust:

Jen


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 30, 2005)

I spoke too soon and jinxed myself!

Man, am I sick today! And I came to work to get two jacketsout today. I'm sitting at my desk with my coat and scarf onand I'm freezing! It's usually way too hot in here and Ican't get warm. I have the chills so bad and I am so achy -all I want to do is go home and sleep. As soon as I finishthe second jacket it's Hasta La Vista, Baby! See you nextyear!
:bed:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it too. I got sick last Friday with a sorethroat. Within 2 hours i had chills and fever. The best thing you cando is rest and drink as much clean water as you can. Juice a feworanges too. I sweat it out for most of the day, and I was good enoughby 8:00 that night to get up and do things that needed to get done -Christmas wrapping and such. 

But the head/chest congestion has lasted me a week so far, and I amstaying steady with a slight fever. My darn husband - He got a sorethroat then it went away. Bugger. He's the one who brought it to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 30, 2005)

Boy, don't tell me that about the flu shot! Ihad one in the hospital after giving birth. The last thing we need isthe flu in the house with an infant! 

I had it last winter - bad - so maybe I'll luck out this year. **fingers crossed**


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have just about got over it! 

I have had a cold and sore throat for about 2 weeks. And Sunday eveningI was up all night being sick every half hour. It was so awful! Everytime i was sick it was a different colour :?even Bright blue!

I thought it might of been food poisoning from a pizza me and my b/f had but hes totally fine. So must of been flu.

Back to college tomorow.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Jan 31, 2006)

my nose is a bit runny. i think have the flulast year and maybe today (OH NO) LOL)... But i have to go to school.my cough just started to go away and now its back and worser. so idon't what is going on. but i hope i feel better soon AND FAST!!!! itsflu season thank god its almost over!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


lol i just love the bun dances. almost all the bun boards use it and mine too.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> I'm just starting to get over it. I was couch-bound Friday through Christmas. Jason woke up with a sore throat this morning. It's a bad one.


 I posted this over a month ago and I'm still coughing. I went to the doctor today and I have a respiratory infection. :?


----------



## Greta (Feb 2, 2006)

My whole family had it over the holidays!
First, my Dad got it Christmas weekend, then right after he got over it, my
little sister got it, and the next day my little brother, then it was my turn. After I was somewhat over it, my Mom got it around new year's. Ugh! But we are now all healthy again, and that's something to celebrate!! 
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------

